# New Member



## NKEspos

Hello. My name is Nancy. I live in South Carolina. I own a 74 gallon saltwater reef tank.


----------



## NKEspos

I have mushroom corals, kenya tree corals, and two new frags. We have yellow tang, a maroon clown, a percula clown, a lemon damsel, two domino damsels, a school of blue chromis, a firefish, and two yellow tailed damsels.


----------



## AquaOverflow

Hi Nancy. Welcome to the group!!!

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the forum, Nancy!


----------



## ValorieMackison

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!


----------



## Summer

welcome!


----------



## Big Dog

Hi Nancy. Welcome to the forum.


----------

